# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [تقرير] تجــــــــربتي لعام كامل مع الابوشن وبعض النصائح  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Rsmiee

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*تحية طيبة الي اعضاء هذا المنتدي والقائمين عليه وجازكم الله خيرا علي ما تبذلونه من جهد لرغبتي الشديدة لطرح تجربتي في مجال الخيارات الثنأئية التي يجهله البعض والاخطاء التي يقعون فيهاالمبتدئين والذين لم يجدو توجيها
صحيح وبحارهم في هذا المجال بدون الادوات الصحيحة وددت بطرح تجربتي الغير طويله ولاكن اعتبرها عميقة
والمخاطر التي تعرضت لها ولاكن بفضل الله وحفظة تغلبت
علي تلك الصعاب وسوف اطرح تجربتي علي شكل نقاط او خطوات وعذروني لكونه اول موضوع اكتبة وعلي الاخطاء الاملائية وعدم تنسيقة لعدم خبرتي بها وسوف تكون النقاط كالتالي 
1-	بدايتي ولاخطاء التي ارتكبتها 
2-	اختيار البروكرونصائح مهمة 
3-	الانضمام لقروبات التوصياتوبعض النصائح قبل الانضمام
4-	لتكون متاجر ناجح هناك خطوات 
***بدايتي والاخطاء التي ارتكبتها***
كانت البداية في عام 2014
مثل أي شخص يرغب في تحسين اوضاعه المادية
بحثت كثيرا عن مجال يناسبني ويكون مناسب لوضع وظيفتي بنظام الورديات (شفتات ) وكنت دائما اري بعض الاعلانات عن الخيارات الثنائية وبعد الاطلاع عليها عن طريق بعض المواضيع المتواضعة وبعض قنوات اليوتوب استعنا بالله وتم فتح حساب بأحد البروكرية وكان المبلغ 5000$ لظني ان هذا المبلغ المناسب وايضا كان يحركني الطمع وعندي فتحي للحساب كنت اقل من مبتداء وعطيت حساب تجريبي 
او ما يسمي الديمو للتمرين حتي عرفت كيف استخدم ادوات الموقع(البوركر ) وتحميل ادوات الشارت وخسرت نصف المبلغ 2500$ بسبب اخطاء المبتدئين والطمع والاحباط وتحميل المساعدات للشارت او ما يسمي indicator التي كنت استخدمها بشكل غير صحيح هنا تداركت نفسي وعرفت ان هناك اخطاء 
يجب معالجتها بحثت كثيرا حتي اتدارك هاذي الاخطاء وبحثت في المواقع حتي عرفت بوجود قروبات تعطي توصيات في هذا المجال وتم الاشتراك في احد القروبات وكانت هنا البداية لفهم بعض الاشياء التي كنت اجهلها مثل الاخبار الاقتصادية المحركه للسوق الاوقات المناسبة للتداول ادارة المحفظه وكانت اسمعها من مدراء القروب رغم لغتي الانجليزية العادية وعندي سؤالي لهم لا يجاوبون كان عيب القروبات انها وعذروني بهذا التشبية ( براعي الغنم) الذي يوجهه قطيعه الي أي جهه يرغبها ولا انكر استفادتي معلوماتين ولاكن مادين لم استفد لان هناك توصيات يعطونها كانت خسرانه وايضا ببعض الاخطاء السخصية وصلت خسارتي الي 4500$ وسوف اتي بذكر بعض الاشياء او النصائح في النقطة رقم ثلاثة 
ولازالت المشكله قائمة اصابني احباط شديد وتم الاشتراك في اكثر من قروب حتي خسرت اخر 500 دولار وكانت النهائية التي اعتبرها ليست نهاية ولاكن نقطت تحول لدي لفهمي هذا المجال وتعديل اخطاء وكانت الاخطاء  الاهم كالتالي 
ادارة المحفظه بشكل جيد يضمن بعد الله عدم الخساره عدم استخدام نظام التعويض او ما يسمي المارجن قيل
(المراجن قيل) عند خسارت مبلغ يتم دخول صفقه بمبلغ اعلى لتعويض الخسارة  
عدم التدوال لحظة صدور الاخبار  
والاهم الصبر وتقييد الطمع لان الطمع هو سبب الخساره الاوله وعدم ترك الاحباط ياكلك  
واخطاء كثيرة لا يسعني اني اذكرها ولاكني ذكرت الاهم  
***اختيار البروكر والنصائح المهمة قبل الاختيار*** 
عند اختيارك للبروكر الرجاء الانتباه بأن بعض البروكرية نصابين ويمتلكون حيل كثيرة للنصب والايقاع بك لا من ناحيت البونص او سحب الاموال 
او تعمد خسارتك ويوجد بعض المواقع التي تذكر ذالك
عند اختيارك لبروكر معين الرجاء البحث بشكل مكثف عن اراء المستخدمين لذالك البروكر ويوجد مواقع متخصصه في ذالك ومحدثه بشكل دائم 
قبل الاشتراك في بروكر يجب معرفة انه يتداول بجميع العملات او الاغلب او المهمه لان بعض البروكرية يقيدك بعض الاوقات ببعض العملات او بخيارات قليله مثال : بعض البروكرية في بعض اوقات السوق يقيدك بعملات محدده مثل جلست اسيا يمكنك التدوال علي منصتهم بخمس عملات اوست وفي لندن بعشرة وفي امريكا بكل العملات او الاغلب يجب ان تنتبه لهذا الشي وان يكون البروكر يعطيك مجال بالمتاجرة بأغلب العملات  
عند الاشتراك لا تهتم بعروضهم مثل البونص وهي تختلف من شخص لشخص ولاكن هذا رائيي الشخصي لان بعض البروكريه يشترط عند اعطائك البونص بأن تكون قيمة تداولك بملبغ كبير مثال عند ايداعك 500$ وطلبك بونص ب 500$ يصبح المجموع 1000$ يشترط ان يكون مجموع تداولك بقيمة 10000 او اكثر حتي يمكنك سحب المكاسب فأنتبه لتلك الخطوه 
لا تبداء مشاورك بمبلغ كبير مثل ما فعلت ابداء بملبغ قليل وبه فوائد كثيره منها الحذر وعدم التهوان وايضا تتعلم الصبر ومع الوقت وعند احترافك يتم ايداع المبلغ الذي ترغبه 
بعض البروكريه يعتمد ارسال توصيات لك انتبه
لا تستخدمها حتي لو كان البروكر موثوق فيه 
لانهم في الاول والاخير الخساره تفيدهم  
بعض البروكرية لديهم نظام السوشيل ترايد أي تقوم بمتابعة احد العملاء لديهم اذا قام بالتجاره علي محفظته يتم نسخ نفس ماقام به علي محفظتك 
فنتبه لذالك لانه يكون سبب خساره كبيره لك واحيان يكون موظف لدى البروكر  
بعض البروكريه لديه نظام المتاجر الالي شخصيا لم اجربه ولاكن اعتبره ايضا حركت نصب مع العلم بان هناك اشخاص يستخدمونها وتختلف ايضا من شخص الي شخص وحسب قناعته  
هاذي هي اهم النصائح ويوجد اشياء كثيره ولاكن لا ارغب في طول الموضوع واعذروني علي عدم الترتيب   
***الانضام لقروبات التوصيات وبعض النصائح*** 
قبل الاشتراك في أي قروب توصيات الرجاء طلب ديمو او تجربة فأغلب القروبات لديها نظام التجربة 
المجانيه وعند التجربة المجانيه استخدمها علي محفظتك الديمو واذا كان القروب ليس لديه تجربة مجاني فبتعد عنه  
بعض القروبات تشترط فتح حساب في بروكر معين فبتعد عنه  
بعض القروبات يكون اشتراكهم كل اسبوعين ليس شهريا فبتعد عنه لانه مكلف جدا  
ابحث عن قروبات لديها التوصيات والتعليم فهذا افضل لك وايضا ادمنية متعاونين لان القروبات التي تجمع بين التوصيه والتعليم لديها اسلوب خاص للتجاره تتبعه  وتعلم به عملاءها حتي يفهمو طريقتهم في التدوال فهذا مفيد جدا لك  
عند الاشتراك في القروب الانتباه من بعض الادمنيه المتهورين في اعطاء التوصيه فذالك مضر جدا لك  
***لتكون متاجر ناجح هناك خطوات*** 
لتكون متاجر ناجح هناك خطوات مهمه يجب اتباعها 
سوف الخصها لك  
يجب ان تكون ملم في ادارة محفظتك وتعرف متي تتوقف عن الخساره وكيف تعوض ذالك مع وجود الصبر الكبير  
وضع هدف يومي او تارقت عند تحقيقه تقفل محفظتك
ويفضل يكون التارقت او الهدف بسيط  وسهل مثال : تحقيق ربح بمعدل يومي بملغ معين 50 او اقل مع الصبر وعند لتساع الارباح يمكنك رفع التارقت لمبلغ اعلي 
الاعتماد علي مواقع الاخبار الاقتصاديه وهي كثيره 
جدا جدا مهمتها 
معرفة صدور الاخبار في الاسواق العالميه  
عدم التداول وقت صدور الخبر الا بعد 15 دقيقة او 10 بعد صدوره وتختلف من شخص الي شخص فيوجد هناك اشخاص يحبون التدوال وقت الخبر وهم خبراء في هذا المجال  
يوجد في الخيارات الثنائية الصفقات القصيره والطويله 
يجب ان تعرف ماهو الانسب لك فكل ما قلت مدة الصفقه كثرت المخاطره واذا كانت الصفقه اطول تكون نسبة المخاطره قليل بعد توفيق الله سبحانه  
فهاذي هي تجربتي المتواضعه بين يديكم وارجو من الله ان اكون وفقت فيها واعذروني علي عدم تنسيقي او ترتيبي لها لان كتباتها كانت بطريقه ارتجالة  
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ولا تنسوني من دعائكم  
ملاحظه : هناك اشياء كثيره لم اذكرها لرغبتي بعدم طول الموضوع ولا اذكرهاممكن مع السؤال اقدر اتذكرها واجاوب

----------


## krim

أشكرك كثيرا يا Rsmiee على تجربتك المفصلة والمفيدة

----------


## krim

أرجو إن كان ممكن تشرح لنا إستراتجيتك التي تفيد في هذا المجال الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## Rsmiee

شكرا اخي كريم علي مرورك 
وبخصوص الاستراتجية التي استخدمها حسب مافهمت من سؤالك فانا استخدم ثلاث استراتجيات لهذا المجال  
الاوله : الاطلاع علي الاخبار الصادره او التي سوف تصدر خلال اوقات افتتاح السوق سدني اسيا اوروبا ولندن واخيرا امريكا 
وحسب اهمية الاخبار احدد اي سوق سوف اخوض غماره او سوف اتدوال به لانه كلما كثرة الاخبار المهمه كل ما تحرك السوق او تاثر فيكون هناك حركه بالعملات عند التداول لا اتدوال الا بعد صدور الخبر بربع ساعه او عشرة دقايق 
الثانية: فتح برامج الشارت فانا استخدم برنامجين الاول MT4 و thinkorswim الميتاترايد يكون علي فريم خمس دقايق والثنكر سويم علي فريم دقيقه لاني من محبي الصفقات القصيره ستين ثانيه دقيقتين خمس دقايق وابدا بتحليل الشارت حسب ما تعلمته وفهمته من القروب الذي مشترك به وايضا امتلك ولله الحمد سكربت خاص علي الثنكر سويم يفيدني بالمتاجره  
الثالثة: لدي استراتجية بخصوص ادارة المحفظه دائما اعطي لنفسي تارقت يومي خمس صفقات فقط اول صفقتين اخسرها اقفل المحفظه
وهذا خوفا من التهور + بعض توصيات القروب التي اخذها 
ارجو ان وفقت في الاجابه علي سؤالك اخي كريم وعذرني علي فهمي المتواضع لسؤالك

----------


## krim

أشكرك كثيرا ياأخي على شرحك الوافي وأتمنا لك النجاح الكبير٠

----------


## Rsmiee

هل من سؤال يرغب الاعضاء في طرحه ارجو ان تسئلو وانشالله نفيدكم به

----------


## ياسر العبادي

بارك الله فيك 
واشكرك على طرح تجربتك 
وكذلك اشكرك على النصائح 
والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Rsmiee

> بارك الله فيك 
> واشكرك على طرح تجربتك 
> وكذلك اشكرك على النصائح 
> والله يعطيك العافية

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي ياسر وشكرا علي مرورك 
وارجو من الاعضاء الكرام ان لا يستحو في اسئلتهم او يترددو فيعلم الله كم اريد الفائده للجميع 
وشكرا

----------


## krim

عندي سؤالين من فظلك 1ـ هل هناك اسم بروكر محترم تتعامل معه 
   2ـ ماهو مصدر الأخبار الذي تتبع ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقديرـ

----------


## Rsmiee

> عندي سؤالين من فظلك 1ـ هل هناك اسم بروكر محترم تتعامل معه 
>    2ـ ماهو مصدر الأخبار الذي تتبع ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقديرـ

 اهلا اخي كريم بخصوص البروكر الذي اتعامل معه لادري هل بالامكان ذكره او هو مخالف لقوانين المنتدي الطيب
بخصوص سؤالك الثاني عن مصدر الاخبار فالمواقع كثيره بأمكانك اختيار المناسب لك فقط عليك البحث في قوقيل بكلمة ( Economic Calendar) 
ومنها باللغه العربية والانجليزيه وايضايعطيك وقت وتاريخ صدور الخبر ارجو ان وفقت في الجواب وارجو من المسوؤلين اعطائي الضو الاخضر للجواب بالتفصيل عن اسئلت الاعضاء

----------


## njjar

بارك الله فيك

----------


## krim

> اهلا اخي كريم بخصوص البروكر الذي اتعامل معه لادري هل بالامكان ذكره او هو مخالف لقوانين المنتدي الطيب
> بخصوص سؤالك الثاني عن مصدر الاخبار فالمواقع كثيره بأمكانك اختيار المناسب لك فقط عليك البحث في قوقيل بكلمة ( Economic Calendar) 
> ومنها باللغه العربية والانجليزيه وايضايعطيك وقت وتاريخ صدور الخبر ارجو ان وفقت في الجواب وارجو من المسوؤلين اعطائي الضو الاخضر للجواب بالتفصيل عن اسئلت الاعضاء

 من فضلك ياأخ Rsmiee يمكن أن تجيب على السؤال الأول في موضوع أفضل شركة للأوبشن للأخ china الله يعطيك الصحة

----------

